# Umstieg von Netcologne auf Telekom? Ja? Nein? ^^



## fanatiCCCCC (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken von Netcologne wieder zurück auf Telekom zuwechseln.

Gründe dafür sind unter anderem:

- Bei Netcologne habe ich zur Zeit 18 Mbit/s wovon lediglich ca. 13 Mbit/s ankommen
- Telekom bietet mir VDSL mit 50 Mbit/s 
- Bei Netcologne habe seit längerer Zeit täglich ca. 10-20 Internetverbindungsfehler, was recht nervig ist und auch jedes mal wieder 5-10 Minuten Einloggzeit kostet . Als Lösung wurde mir vorgeschlagen, dass man meine Leitung (noch mehr drosseln) könnte, was ich aber nicht einsehe 
- Telekom Entertain Paket

Jetzt habe ich aber folgendes auf der Telekomseite gelesen:
"Ab einem übertragenen Datenvolumen von 100 GB (bei VDSL 50 ab 200 GB) in  einem Monat wird die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit des Internet-Zugangs  für den Rest des Monats auf max. 6.016 kbit/s für den Downstream und 576  kbit/s für den Upstream begrenzt."

Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Wie schnell hat man 200 GB voll? Und ist damit nur der Downstream oder auch der Upstream gemeint?

Ps. Ist die Telekom wirklich so eine Servicewüste geworden? Bin seit ca. 9 Jahren bei Netcologne und "eigentlich" zufrieden mit dem Support.


----------



## K3n$! (13. Februar 2012)

1. Lass dir mal eine Telefonnnummer von deinen Nachbarn geben und check auf der Seite der Telekom mal, ob VDSL50 wirklich verfügbar ist. Sie erzählen das immer gern, aber ob das in Wirklichkeit stimmt, ist oft etwas anderes  Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. 

2. 200GB bekommst du mit normalen Surfen, Youtube, Email und sonstigem nicht voll. Solltest du das Entertain Paket nehmen, was ich persönlich sehr gut finde, fallen die 200GB ohnehin weg. Die Sperre war meiner Meinung nach nur bei den Call & Surf Tarifen enthalten. 

3. Naja, es kommt darauf an, was man darunter versteht. Ich war bisher mit dem Service immer zufrieden. Bei der Technik ist es aber eben wichtig, dass man an jemanden gerät, der auch Ahnung von den Dingen hat. 

Ich kann dir das Paket empfehlen. Nutze dabei irgendwelche Angebote, die man übers Netz bekommt und versuch so viel wie möglich bei der Bestellung selbst zu erledigen. Geh also nicht in irgendwelche Shops und lass die Herrn das für dich erledigen. Bei mir wusste die Telekom dann nichts von einer Bestellung und mein alter Anbieter nichts von einer Kündigung. 
Außerdem gibt es immer gute Konditionen übers Netz. Bei mir gab es damals den Router + Media Receiver + 1,5 Monate umsonst dazu.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Also, meine ELtern sind bei Netcologne und haben keine Probleme. Wenn Du Probleme hast, dann ist halt die Frage, woran es liegt. Hast Du denn Internet per Telefonanschluss oder per TV-Anschluss? Bei Kabel-TV-Internet KÖNNTE der Hund auch in der Hausanlage bei Dir begraben sein.

Ansonsten: ich selber bin bis auf eine 2 Jahre-Phase (1&1) immer bei der telekom gewesen und bin damit zufrieden, hatte vlt alle 3 Jahre mal einen Ausfall über nen halben Tag und ab und an mal im telekom-Laden, ich wurde dann immer gut beraten, kann also nicht sagen, dass der Service schlecht sei. Nur neulich bei der Umstellung von DSL 6k auf 16k hatte ich fast drei Tage kein Internet - da muss halt einer eine Kleinigkeit falsch gemacht haben, aber der Support war immer bemüht und freundlich. Und seitdem läuft es auch problemlos. Wenn der Speed dann doch nicht ganz erreicht wird, kann der Anbieter aber ohnehin nur in seltenen Fällen daran was ändern. 

Mein Kumpel wiederum hat da kene so guten Erfahrungen. DEr hatte VDSL + IPTV bestellt, und es war angeblich auch verfügbar. Es ging aber nichts, und nach 6 Wochen hin und her hat dann die telekom "zugegeben", dass es technisch doch nicht geht - da hat er dann gekündigt.



Wegen TV per telekom: das geht dann halt per Telefonanschluss, d.h evlt. vorhandene Buchsen an der Wand für KabelTV kannst Du dafür nicht nutzen, und Du brauchst pro TV-Gerät einen telekom-Receiver, der dann per LAN mit dem Router verbunden wird. FALLS dann bei Dir vlt doch nur zB VDSL 25 verfügbar ist und das dann auch nicht mit vollem Speed, dann könnte es auch wiederum Einschränkungen geben, wenn man fernsieht und noch nebenbei Downloads usw. macht. 

Die Datenbregrenzung: also, wenn Du dauernd FUllHD-Filme runterlädts oder so, dann wird es knapp, aber bei normalem VErhalten und ab und an auch mal ner youtube-Session ist das kein Problem, und soweit ich weiß zählt der Datenverkehr durchs Fernsehen per telekom-IPTV nicht dazu.


----------



## K3n$! (13. Februar 2012)

Ich muss dazu noch sagen, dass die Medie Receiver an sich top sind. 
Ich finde es mittlerweile sehr angenehm, dass man bei VDSL50 4 Sendungen parallel aufzeichnen/anschauen kann. 
Nur die Fernbedienungen sind echt fürn Eimer. Mal reagieren sie, mal nicht. Aber es gibt eben überall Probleme. 

Bei der Bandbreite ist das dann auch so gelöst, dass die Downloadgeschwindigkeit angepasst wird, wenn du auch noch fernsiehst. 
Dadurch wird dann nicht das Bild beeinträchtigt. 

Aber wie gesagt: Nimm dir eine Telefonnummer von den Nachbarn und teste mal auf der HP. 
Das ist m. E. immer noch die beste Methode, um die letztendliche Geschwindigkeit herauszubekommen. 

Wenn dann allerdings VDSL50 geschaltet werden kann bzw. VDSL25, kommt i.d.R. auch alles an.


----------

